# We are Matched.



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello everyone.  Wonderful news.  We are matched with smiling boy and princess.       .

Panel was yesterday and I am embarrased to admit that I have made myself quite ill with worrying about it this past week   .  After our horrendous approval panel I was quite literally worried sick, not sleeping and not able to keep any food inside me. 

But I worried myself for nothing.  We went into panel and the chairperson immediately outlined about half a dozen reasons why the panel thought it was a good match.  We did get asked about the bad reference from DHs sons, but we were ready for it this time and DH answered the panel brilliantly.  I was looking at the panel members faces as DH was talking and instead of the dissapproval that I saw on the faces at our approval, I could see that all but one of the matching panel members were totally understanding of the real issue here and that behind it all was DHs sons worries over their inheritance, pure and simple.

I was so releived when the chairperson came out afterwards and said they were recommending the match that I burst into tears, that set DH off and he started crying and then the chairperson filled up too.   

It will probably be nearly two months before introductions start as our SW is away nearly all of June and insists that intros are not started in her absence.  But, after this past week I am OK with that.  We have lots to do to prepare for their arrival and we are hoping to have a holiday in June too as it is my 40th.

So finally today is the day I am going to start shopping.  Boy, is my credit card going to be taking a hammering today.   

Love to everyone from a very happy Sanita.


----------



## Anabelle (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Sanita

I have tears in my eyes reading this, it is such wonderful news.

I am so pleased matching panel went well and DH's sons didnt prove a problem

Enjoy your spending spree!!!!

A
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sanita, i too have filled up  reading this fantastic news

WOOHOO !!!!! YOU ARE GOING TO BE A MUMMY & DADDY​
can you tell i'm soooooo happy for you 

pam xx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Sanita, I am SO happy for you.  Many many many congratulations... and well done to both of you for getting through a very hard time of it, and coming out shining like stars.

Cannot wait to hear about your intros...

Love C xx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Congratulations, you deserve this sooooooooooo much. The time will fly by.
Love
Welshy


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations sanita & dh - so glad to hear your wonderful news and that the matching panel could see what wonderful parents you will both be. Happy spending !!!!!!!!!!
caseyxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh great news Sanita - so pleased it is over and done with for you and you can finally look to the future without anymore worries 

believe me those 2 months are gonna fly, i cant believe our 6 weeks are nearly up, it seemed an AGE away but we're still arent ready!

happy shopping!!

kj x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Brilliant news Sanita! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


Soooooo very happy for you both, enjoy your shopping!!!!

Can't wait to hear more!

Love Ever & jnr xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Wonderful news Sanita, enjoy every second now love JD x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Sanita & DH
How fantastic, enjoy spending!
Love
OT x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Sanita.  I am so pleased that everything has come right for you in the end.

Tracey x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Awww, thanks so much everyone for all your kind words and good wishes.

I seem to be coming down to earth again and have just had my first proper nights sleep for a week.

My spending spree yesterday came to the grand total of ........... £8!  Until we meet FCs and find out what they've got and what they are bringing with them, then I am a bit stuck.

Had a huge bouquet of flowers yesterday from my mum, people are so kind.  Thanks again to you all.

Sanita


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Samita & Dh,

Congratulations on your match!

Laine xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Many congratulations Sanita & DH!!

Lovely to read your news and had to smile about how much you had spent on your shopping trip.

I think you are being very wise to wait and see what they will come with from the foster home but there is nothing wrong with allowing yourself to splash out on a little something for them both, go on you know you want to!! 

I bought DS an outfit which I just adored, he was nearly 4 & I knew SW said he was a big lad so I bought age 5, fitted a treat! DD I bought her a pink bunny which she still sleeps with now.

I wish you lots of happiness for a very bright future together and look forward to reading more news.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

on being matched! 

Fab news  

xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Brilliant news Sanita.   Look forward to hearing about your intro's with princess and smiling boy.

Congratulations to you and dh

Karen x


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Sanita & DH

Wonderful news 

love

Camilla


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

many congratulations Sanita - what wonderful wonderful news. xxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

So pleased for you both.  I know it hasn't been the easiest journey but at least you have the happiest ending.

Looking forward to reading more about smiling boy and princess.

love
Cindy


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Sanita,

You must be over the moon and looking forward to buying loads of pink and blue things. I'm sure you'll soon manage to spend a triple figure amount ;-)

Have fun.

love from Bluebells xxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

Congratulations Sanita and dh

Great news - I am looking forward to hearing all about your new family. 

So pleased for you both and so pleased you got some sleep at last - rest easy 

LB
X


----------



## janeo1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratualations what lovely news.  
jane x


----------



## momo (Apr 12, 2005)

Congratulations Sanita- that is fantastic news!!

Looking forward to hearing about the introductions!!

MomoX


----------

